# HDS mapping question



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm currently running an HDS-5 and although I absolutely love the sonar performance, I'm not so sure of the mapping. I've got the lake insight version and I'm questioning it's accuracy and consistancy. What really makes me doubt is the fact that it shows Berlin's causeway having an abrupt left then right turn, right in the middle of it. ????? Crazy! Also, I've got the most current update and the causeway thing hasn't changed. Also, has anyone's unit that came with Lake Insight, opted for a different or better maping package. Thanks guys. OGB


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It seems fairly close to me but is it dead nuts, I doubt it.

The 1st time I had my 8 out I was at Ky Lake. I was running about 5 miles down the lake to a cove I like to fish. A friend of mine pointed at the screen and asked what the symbol was and I pointed to a bouy up ahead of the boat (channel marker) and said it was that bouy. So if I go by that it seemed pretty good. 
Another friend has a HDS 5 and he was dying to find some of my spots and he is GPS illeterate but I took him to a few spots anyway. He had his boat with the 5 and I had my e-trex to find the way. His unit tracked our path perfectly across and down the lake so he now has some fishing spots stored if he can follow his tracks but lucky for me he has no idea how his unit works. One of my spots was on the edge of a drop off. It was exactly where the contour lines showed it to be on his map. I was impressed.
His HDS 5 is one of the things that promted me to buy a HDS unit.

I know there are other mapping options out there but before I spent any money I'd really have to be impressed. I mean you're looking at a whole lake or a portion of it on a 5" or 10" screen. 
I could see it more if I traveled around to totally new water a bunch of times each year. Maybe it may be useful.

I have an 8 with insight and a 7 with basemap. When you zoom in on insight, it looks like it becomes basemap. I was running across East Fork lake 2 days ago with charts on both units and they looked exactly the same. Once I saw that I really questioned to why would you want insight or any other premium mapping.
Most of the times you will be using the maps zommed in so I fail to see the real advantage. Ther could be advantages, I may just be missing them.
If you mark a waypoint and you find a waypoint everything else seems pointless.


----------

